
Why didn't the White House use WordPress? - chrismealy
http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2013/10/healthcaregov-why-didnt-the-white-house-use-wordpress-175764.html
======
epc
Future articles in the series will include: "High Frequency Traders: why don't
they just use twitter and etrade?", "The Olympic Games: Why don't they just
use Wordpress?" and "Politico: why doesn't it just crowdsource content from
the ether?"

------
fuj
I'm not familiar with this news agency(?) Is he being serious or is this an
onion style report?

------
chrismealy
This was so stupid, it made me laugh out loud.

